# Flies for under the lights



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

I want to take my 4 weight out and fish under the lights. It seems that the bait I see in the lights is very small. I figured a barbell clouser in varying colors would be a good bet.

What else would you recommend throwing at them?


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

White or white/chartruesse clouser on a smallish hook (size 6) should work fine. I'd suggest bead chain eyes size medium instead of barbell if you are fishing underwater green lights where the bait is usually closer to the top. Also, plain old seaducers in white and pink with some flash work great in the lights, as they stay in the strike zone a long time. On rare instances and locations, going deep is needed and so a few heavier dumbell eye flies isn't a bad idea to have in your box, but generally trout are feeding on or near the top so I suggest going lighter on the eye weight in general. Plus, if you hit the tip top of your 4 wt. fly rod with a heavy lead eye clouser you will likely break it, less chance with a bead chain.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Popovics ultra shrimp and small white deceiver patterns. Done some of my best work with a tuna chum pattern.... (white-pink-green-peacock hurl)


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

they are eating little glass minnows. I have no trouble catching them, but after catching one it takes 1/2 hour for things to settle enough to try for another. it's tough conditions, remember, they can see you too.


----------



## txed (Jul 10, 2012)

*Flies for canal lights*

I've had great luck with Gummy Minnow. Pricey fly but trout and reds love them.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

I made one lemme go take a picture but its tiny and we kill them with it. Its not a clouser and maybe 1inch long


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

My parents lived on Copano Bay for several years and I spent a lot of time fishing the lights on their pier. I tried many many flies, and by far, the most consistent fly was a small, pale pink, bead chain clouser. Nothing else came close to the success I had with that fly.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Grey or white small clousers are lights out under the lights. Absolutely kills em


----------

